# How to Change In Game Music for PC



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know how to change preexisting game music? I replace the tracks your own MP3's (or which ever music format necessary) that plays on it's own when the game cues it. Specifically Serious Sam 3. I checked a bunch of wikis and Serious Sam forums. There was nothing that helped. The few that were available told me to do things that my system does not have the options to do. I'm just trying to change the boss music...I hate it. The rest of the music is great. 

Any big brainers here that know this stuff? I'm running Windows 7 and bought SS3 through Steam if that matters.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 15, 2012)

Arguably it would save a lot of time just to mute the music in the game audio settings and play the desired music in the background with Windows Media player. You could even be playing SS3 music with Media Player.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 15, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Arguably it would save a lot of time just to mute the music in the game audio settings and play the desired music in the background with Windows Media player. You could even be playing SS3 music with Media Player.



I knew that would be the first reply. I've been doing that, but I get sick of hitting the windows key, finding another song, and going back to the game (it lags when you bring it back up something fierce and I die often when that happens). And this is Serious Sam we're talking about. I can't just interrupt my battle flow...I'll get gibbed to Hell. :<
Also, I want specific songs I have to play on cue. It's all about just playing it seamlessly, my friend. :3


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a lazy bastard so it's the method I've been using for years. 

Some games have already prepared systems to let you put in custom music. The first two that come to mind are GTAIV and Hard Truck 2.

If SS3 doesn't have a system like that you could find the relevant tools to let you unpack the game content files and find the selected tracks in question, then replace them. I mean for them to exist in the game they _must_ exist somewhere as _.wav_ files or something. You can do it pretty easily with Source games like Half Life 2.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, I remember WipEout PulsE and I think PurE both had custom soundtracks. The PS3 version of WipEout HD/Fury and ExciteTruck did the same. I don't see why more games don't do this. PC has no excuse. And I've been searching for the file folders on my computer and the appropriate modding tools for SS3. Nothing came up for either. There is a choice when you boot up SS3 that asks if you want to play the official moddable version, but I don't even know how to use it.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 16, 2012)

At the end of the day, Google is your best friend.

Just do some more tireless forum searching and whatnot. Failing that, give up and buy yourself a cookie for the effort.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 17, 2012)

Most games encode the music in their own format so music can't be easily taken out/stolen. Some go to the extremes to include the music files in the sound batch files... which makes it hell to 'change' them or even extract at times.

If you can find what files the music is actually in... and search by the filetype you might be able to find a program that can extract, but don't expect it to be able to replace the files. Such was the issue with newer NFS games for PC..  EA put the files in an obscure type, and while you could find something to extract them you couldn't replace them successfully due to how they were encoded or compressed.

More/less until someone comes along, cracks the code and programs an interface to extract and insert files you can't. Hell even the ones out now for older games like NFS 4 HS are buggy and the entire game can crash due to one bad audio file.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2012)

i just play the radio...


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 17, 2012)

Xfire has an in-game controller for WMP, iTunes, and Winamp, so you can just mute the game's music and use that to control your music. Steam and Xfire also have an in-game browser if you'd prefer Pandora or last.fm.


----------



## shteev (Jul 18, 2012)

Most games have the audio encoded in odd formats that are used to a.) deter people from fucking with the files and b.) to save space. I know with Saints Row the Third, I had to change a radio station by decoding the file in which the audio was stored, replace it with my music encoded in a similar format, and edit another file that had the times of all the music so it knew when to play advertisements and the DJ in-game. I spent a day getting 13 songs into the fucking game.

Plus, every game is different. Just mute the music and use iTunes or something.


----------



## mojobojo (Jul 19, 2012)

I use vlc and set it up for remote control. Then I use my phone to change it if I am in a full screen or far away.

http://maketecheasier.com/remote-control-vlc-with-android-phone/2010/08/06

iPhone should be the same.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 19, 2012)

It shouldn't be too hard to replace the files:
http://forums.seriouszone.com/showthread.php?t=55023
http://forums.seriouszone.com/showthread.php?t=60908


----------

